#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Vendo Provedor no Interior de Minas

## silvawes

Meu provedor fica na cidade de Bambuí, é 90% ubiquit com airmax ativado na rede, servidor com concentrador microtik pppoe, possuo um pouco mais de 200 clientes com faturamento bruto de 14 mil mês. Tudo Legalizado. Estou vendendo 50% com lucro líquido de 4 mil pra cada sócio. Valor para venda de 100 mil, aceito carro no negócio. Motivo da venda vou me mudar da cidade. Wtp Wesley 37-99963-5752

----------

